# Great deal on Nexus 7 case pre-order. Release August 3rd



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

was 5 dollars, now 8.99. Is released on August 3rd. Pre-Order now.

http://www.amazon.com/EXOTEK-Slim-Fit-Multi-Angle-Automatic-Function/dp/B008MIQGTQ/?t=slicinc-20&tag=slicinc-20


----------

